
Show HN: A curated archive for software related podcast episodes - williamgrant
http://dailypodcasts.site/
======
williamgrant
Hi all. Sharing with you a rudimentary webapp I had been running locally until
now. It's an aggregation of several podcast feeds I follow which are related
to software engineering and web development, nothing more.

